# è atroce



## Minerva (25 Luglio 2014)

ESECUZIONE ANDATA A MALE - 2 ORE DI ATROCI SOFFERENZE IN ARIZONA PER IL CONDANNATO A MORTE: SCOPPIA LA POLEMICA PER IL COCKTAIL DI FARMACI UTILIZZATI E PER L’AGONIA 
Il 55enne Joseph Rudolph Wood, condannato per un duplice omicidio commesso nel 1989, è stato dichiarato morto alle 15.49 ora locale dopo un’iniezione letale effettuatagli alle 13.52 - I legali hanno presentato inutilmente un appello d'emergenza durante l'agonia: è il terzo caso in pochi mesi di un'esecuzione andata male… 


Da www.rainews.it




Joseph Rudolph Wood 

Una morte lunga, un'agonia disumana. Alla fine Joseph Rudolph Wood è morto alle 15.49 locali, nel carcere di Florence, in Arizona. L'iniezione letale gli era stata effettuata due ore prima alle 13.49 quando in genere un'esecuzione di questo tipo dura circa 10 minuti. L'uomo, 55 anni, era nel braccio della morte da più di 20 anni, condannato alla pena di morte per un duplice omicidio commesso nel 1989.

 Una storia, quella di Wood, destinata sicuramente a sollevare un vespaio di polemiche. Perchè proprio pochi giorni fa, il 21 luglio, i suoi avvocati avevano chiesto alla corte d’appello di San Francisco di bloccare l’esecuzione e informare il proprio cliente sul cocktail di farmaci che gli sarebbero stati somministrati. Niente da fare. E' stato un calvario. Un calvario senza precedenti nella storia delle esecuzioni negli Stati Uniti. 


JANE BREWER


 I legali di Wood hanno presentato inutilmente un appello d'emergenza durante l'agonia. E' il terzo caso in pochi mesi di un'esecuzione andata male e negli Stati Uniti se ne discute da settimane. La governatrice dell'Arizona Jan Brewer ha ordinato un'inchiesta. Lo Stato dell’Arizona aveva reso noto soltanto che a Woods sarebbero stati somministrati nelle vene sostanze approvate dalla Food and Drug Administration, ma non ha fatto il nome del produttore, per non fare cattiva pubblicità. Ma ora saranno obbligati da un tribunale a fornire tutti i dettagli.


 Ad aprile c'era stato un precedente. Clayton Lockett, in Oklahoma, era morto dopo 43 minuti di sofferenze. A gennaio, in Ohio, Dennis McGuire aveva rantolato e ansimato per 26 minuti. 



 BARACK OBAMA

Ultimamente negli Stati Uniti molte aziende si sono rifiutate di vendere farmaci per le esecuzioni capitali e così vengono sperimentate nuove miscele di morte con i terribili risultati che sono davanti agli occhi di tutti.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Luglio 2014)

Un mio amico che abita in USA mi dice che al momento hanno bloccato tutte le esecuzioni proprio per questo motivo.
Dice che negli anni, il numero di stati in cui la pena di morte è ammessa sta diminuendo... in altri stati dove la pena di morte è ammessa comunque non la applicano più...

Se pure questa atrocità può servire a qualcosa, speriamo serva a dare una botta ulteriore alla pena di morte...


----------

